# Cuando Suecia dijo, no más inmigrantes



## keadlash (13 May 2022)

Pues creo que los suecos después de enriquecerse multiculturalmente han dicho, moros no.


----------



## patroclus (13 May 2022)

Que listos son los suecos, un poco más y salen Einsteins en cada casa.


----------



## 11kjuan (13 May 2022)

Ya y ahora que hacen con ellos ?
La historia nos ha dado dos ejemplos para tratar con este problema si se quiere solucionar claro está.

Una española más suave.
Una alemana más heavy.

Lo que no se puede hacer es salir diciendo gilipolleces tales, como los menús escolares seguirán teniendo cerdo y sino serán vegetarianos. Eso es una progresada más.


----------



## keadlash (13 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ya y ahora que hacen con ellos ?
> La historia nos ha dado dos ejemplos para tratar con este problema si se quiere solucionar claro está.
> 
> Una española más suave.
> ...



Creo que el problema lo tenemos todos los países que hemos aceptado inmigración mierda, qué esta gente acaba en la cárcel y hay que mantenerles. 

Yo soy de tirarlos en una isla y que se mueran de hambre, pero los putos derechos humanos nos lo impiden. :- /


----------



## todoayen (13 May 2022)

Parece usted una bellísima persona.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 May 2022)

No se podía saber.
.......
Ya no es Suecia, es Sucia.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 May 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Que listos son los suecos, un poco más y salen Einsteins en cada casa.



Einsteins morenitos


----------



## Ultramontano (13 May 2022)

En España urge echar a Sánchez y poner un gobierno que mire por el futuro de los españoles. Tal vez hasta Vox podría valer. 

En los próximos meses, con la gran crisis que se nos viene encima tenemos una oportunidad de oro para sacar de España toda esa inmigracion que no aporta nada y nunca se ha sentido integrada. 
Si la respuesta del gobierno a la subida de tipos y a la gran crisis de deuda pública que se va a generar fuese un enorme recorte de los gastos del estado, eliminando todas las paguitas, ayudas y subvenciones, una gran parte de esta gente acabaría marchando a Francia o Alemania. Bastaría con que se hiciese aquí unos meses antes que en el resto de Europa.


----------



## birdland (13 May 2022)

El virus ya está dentro 

y se lo han inoculado ellos mismos , así que a mamarla


----------



## keadlash (13 May 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Parece usted una bellísima persona.



Uno hace lo que puede, hay que echar la escoria antes de que te acabe carcomiendo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 May 2022)

¿Ahora? Llevan 70 años metiendo mierda en sus países. Ya están metidos.


----------



## Segismunda (13 May 2022)

Ya se cansaron de tanto cuatropateo no solicitado.


----------



## Juan Frioman Frizelme (13 May 2022)

En 1 día pueden expulsar a todo los moros, no como el españolito que tardo 800 años en expulsarlos


----------



## Shudra (13 May 2022)

¿Y ahora qué hacen con la mierda que tienen dentro ya?


----------



## Teniente General Videla (13 May 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> En 1 día pueden expulsar a todo los moros, no como el españolito que tardo 800 años en expulsarlos



Quién es este subnormal, lo que faltaba por leer.


----------



## Ibar (13 May 2022)

Si España no ha podido integrar a los gitanos en siglos, que hostias van a poder integrar los blandengues suecos a los musulmanes.


----------



## Redwill (14 May 2022)

Que podria salir mal verdad? como se podia ver, imaginaros lo bien que vivirian la mayoria, lo mucho que estaban desconectados de la chusma, creo que fueron unos ingenuos, y ahora lo estan pagando y lo que les queda.

Ahora como pueden arreglar el destorozo que han echo, por que no los van a meter en trenes y llevarlos a la incineradora verdad? pues creo que la unica solucion es empezar es primero suprimiendo todo tipo de ayudas del estado, cualquier tipo de comodidad o prestacion medica o social extra, y empezar a pagar billetes gratis de retorno.


----------



## OldTownBoy (14 May 2022)

El tio del vídeo no tiene cuello


----------



## CocoVin (14 May 2022)

Tarde. Van tarde.


----------



## Pleonasmo (14 May 2022)

Pues no les queda por mamar...no los sacan de alli ni con agua caliente.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (14 May 2022)

Desde 1970 han tenido para pensarselo.


----------



## AMP (14 May 2022)

Qué espabilados los suecos, sólo han tardado en darse cuenta... ¿30 años? ¿40?


----------



## Decipher (14 May 2022)

Un caso de nosepodiasaberitis clarísimo. Pero nos viene bien, como aquí solo copiamos a la subnormalada socioliberal está bien escarmentar en cabeza francesa o sueca.


----------



## keadlash (14 May 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> ¿Y ahora qué hacen con la mierda que tienen dentro ya?



Es el problema, que una vez los tienes dentro son como gitanos, es difícil librarte de ellos pq se reproducen muy rápido y crean sus ghettos de mierda. Hitler extermino a 3/4 partes de los gitanos que habían en Europa y nadie se quejó ni se han hecho películas al respecto, por algo será.


----------



## Gungrave (14 May 2022)

Vienen los mejores.


----------



## Anka Motz (14 May 2022)

OldTownBoy dijo:


> El tio del vídeo no tiene cuello



Y "pelín" cabezón, no???


----------



## Anka Motz (14 May 2022)

Pues, hay algunas "perlas" de la señora Ministra.........

- La integración de inmigrantes ha fallado y a alimentado el crimen de bandas....

-La sociedad ha sido demasiado débil. Los recursos para polícia y servicios sociales han sido demasiado pobres....

Más bien, lamenta y se siente culpable, por no haber sabido "integrarlos" en la sociedad. 
EN FIN...

SEÑORA!!!!!!!!!!
QUE LOS INMIGRANTES NO SE QUIEREN INTEGRAR....
QUIEREN CONQUISTARNOS.


----------



## Itanimulli (14 May 2022)

Hora de admitir que no se podía de saber
PD: Panda de racistas


----------



## DUDH (14 May 2022)

Yo como travesti racializado, vegano y no binario esa medida me parece racista, machista y fascista


----------



## Sunwukung (14 May 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y "pelín" cabezón, no???
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057484
> 
> ...



Es que encima tiene hombros estrechos, un paradigma de la virilidad este tipo.


----------



## Botones Sacarino (14 May 2022)

Demasiado tarde, Suecia está perdida desde hace ya más de una década.


----------



## Triptolemo (14 May 2022)

Próximamente en las playas donde salían los Drakkares vikingos...


----------



## César92 (14 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ya y ahora que hacen con ellos ?
> La historia nos ha dado dos ejemplos para tratar con este problema si se quiere solucionar claro está.
> 
> Una española más suave.
> ...



O la versión Rumana, Vlad Tepes es un ejemplo de cómo se ha de tratar con el invasor.


----------



## César92 (14 May 2022)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Quién es este subnormal, lo que faltaba por leer.



Un sudaca resentido.


----------



## César92 (14 May 2022)

La solución




Desgraciadamente, en Europa nos hemos vuelto moralmente gilipollas y nos costaría aceptar que la única solución pasa por emplear toda clase de violencia y actos crueles. Demasiada moral cristiana de mierda, deberíamos volver a lo de antes a aquella ética y moral donde solo respetabas a los de tu tribu y al foráneo te lo podías cargar sin contemplaciones y podías dormir tranquilamente sin necesidad de tener que confesar nada a nadie, porque básicamente no has hecho nada malo.

Japón, su ética y moral durante la segunda guerra mundial son un ejemplo, podían hacer una masacre en Nankín y después comerse un surtido de sushi mientras le escribían una carta a sus madres diciendo que todo va bien y después dormir sin remordimientos.


----------



## César92 (14 May 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Que podria salir mal verdad? como se podia ver, imaginaros lo bien que vivirian la mayoria, lo mucho que estaban desconectados de la chusma, creo que fueron unos ingenuos, y ahora lo estan pagando y lo que les queda.
> 
> Ahora como pueden arreglar el destorozo que han echo, por que no los van a meter en trenes y llevarlos a la incineradora verdad? pues creo que la unica solucion es empezar es primero suprimiendo todo tipo de ayudas del estado, cualquier tipo de comodidad o prestacion medica o social extra, y empezar a pagar billetes gratis de retorno.




La prensa y las leyes han tenido mucho que ver, los primeros ocultaban todos los casos aislados pero ha llegado el punto en el que los casos aislados los vives en primera persona y no es necesario leerlo en el periódico de turno, y por otro lado tenemos las maravillosas leyes en las que el autóctono está jodido hasta por saltarse un semáforo en rojo mientras el pagapensiones tiene bula papal para violar y quedar impune.


----------



## César92 (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Es el problema, que una vez los tienes dentro son como gitanos, es difícil librarte de ellos pq se reproducen muy rápido y crean sus ghettos de mierda. Hitler extermino a 3/4 partes de los gitanos que habían en Europa y nadie se quejó ni se han hecho películas al respecto, por algo será.



Los gitanos fueron usados como mano de obra esclava, básicamente morían al quedar exhaustos. Yo haría lo mismo, los metía en una organización como la de Fritz Todt y los ponía a currar hasta reventar, luego al hoyo.


Y sí, a los alemanes se la pelaba cuando la Gestapo se llevaba a los enemigos del estado, seguramente sería porque estaban hasta los huevos de toda la chusma.


----------



## Calahan (14 May 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Ya y ahora que hacen con ellos ?
> La historia nos ha dado dos ejemplos para tratar con este problema si se quiere solucionar claro está.
> 
> Una española más suave.
> ...



A la misma velocidad que entraron, a la misma velocidad saldrán.


----------



## XRL (14 May 2022)

minuto 13:50

un moro y un negro con una sueca potente 

jojojojo tienen que estar contentos los blanquitos de allí


----------



## XRL (14 May 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y "pelín" cabezón, no???
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057484
> 
> ...



criticando el aspecto de quien habla en vez de comentar de lo que habla,igual que los niños pequeños y los paletos


----------



## FuckCommunism (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Creo que el problema lo tenemos todos los países que hemos aceptado inmigración mierda, qué esta gente acaba en la cárcel y hay que mantenerles.
> 
> Yo soy de tirarlos en una isla y que se mueran de hambre, pero los putos derechos humanos nos lo impiden. :- /





Redwill dijo:


> Que podria salir mal verdad? como se podia ver, imaginaros lo bien que vivirian la mayoria, lo mucho que estaban desconectados de la chusma, creo que fueron unos ingenuos, y ahora lo estan pagando y lo que les queda.
> 
> Ahora como pueden arreglar el destorozo que han echo, por que no los van a meter en trenes y llevarlos a la incineradora verdad? pues creo que la unica solucion es empezar es primero suprimiendo todo tipo de ayudas del estado, cualquier tipo de comodidad o prestacion medica o social extra, y empezar a pagar billetes gratis de retorno.





César92 dijo:


> La prensa y las leyes han tenido mucho que ver, los primeros ocultaban todos los casos aislados pero ha llegado el punto en el que los casos aislados los vives en primera persona y no es necesario leerlo en el periódico de turno, y por otro lado tenemos las maravillosas leyes en las que el autóctono está jodido hasta por saltarse un semáforo en rojo mientras el pagapensiones tiene bula papal para violar y quedar impune.



Aquí en Mallorca estamos siendo invadidos por los suecos. De hecho se está levantando un barrio nuevo para ellos básicamente. Todo pisos nuevos vendidos bajo plano. Y los que compran son el 95%.

Un amigo es recepcionista de hotel donde mayormente va turismo nórdico y muchos, por no decir la mayoría de los suecos que iban era para comprar propiedades. Más de uno le confirmó a mi amigo que vivir en Suecia era imposible por lo islamizado, que la única opción era huir. Pero que claro, que pocos lo admitirían porque quedaría facha, rasssissssta, franco y tal.

Es decir, huyen debido que por su mongolez progre se han cargado el país, pero ante todo seguir pareciendo chupiguay multicultural. Como decía el viejo refrán: si hay miseria que no se note.


----------



## Redwall (14 May 2022)

Este idiota habla de inmigrantes en Suecia e inmigrantes en Canadá ,pero no tiene cojones a decier que tipo de inmigrantes ,como si fuesen todos iguales.


----------



## César92 (14 May 2022)

FuckCommunism dijo:


> Aquí en Mallorca estamos siendo invadidos por los suecos. De hecho se está levantando un barrio nuevo para ellos básicamente. Todo pisos nuevos vendidos bajo plano. Y los que compran son el 95%.
> 
> Un amigo es recepcionista de hotel donde mayormente va turismo nórdico y muchos, por no decir la mayoría de los suecos que iban era para comprar propiedades. Más de uno le confirmó a mi amigo que vivir en Suecia era imposible por lo islamizado, que la única opción era huir. Pero que claro, que pocos lo admitirían porque quedaría facha, rasssissssta, franco y tal.
> 
> Es decir, huyen debido que por su mongolez progre se han cargado el país, pero ante todo seguir pareciendo chupiguay multicultural. Como decía el viejo refrán: si hay miseria que no se note.




¿Y se vienen a aquí? Desde luego que los nórdicos son medio lerdos ¿No saben que los pagapensiones les pueden ocupar la vivienda y el propietario debe acarrear con los gastos de los suministros más impuestos o serán, a ojos del estado, unos nazis insolidarios?

Y lo peor de todo, seguramente, es que siguen creyendo en la mierda del progresismo. Eso de votar al Movimiento de Resistencia Nórdica , ya sí eso, lo dejamos para otra vida...


----------



## César92 (14 May 2022)

Redwall dijo:


> Este idiota habla de inmigrantes en Suecia e inmigrantes en Canadá ,pero no tiene cojones a decier que tipo de inmigrantes ,como si fuesen todos iguales.




Nadie quiere hablar del problema real de los pagapensiones. Conozco a un catalufo que cada vez que lo veo no paro de incordiarlo con el tema de la inmigración, se supone que es nacionalista, pues nada, se queda con cara de subnormal sin saber qué decir cuando le comento que esto está lleno de moronegros.


----------



## Kriegmesser (14 May 2022)

No cabe duda alguna, amigos. La realidad es facha.


----------



## Estandi (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Pues creo que los suecos después de enriquecerse multiculturalmente han dicho, moros no.



jajjaajaj nah los moros se los quedan todos, no quieren más inmigrantes ahora que son blanquitos los que piden asilo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Pues creo que los suecos después de enriquecerse multiculturalmente han dicho, moros no.



At good hours, green sleeves!!


----------



## loquesubebaja (14 May 2022)

Que feliciten a Olof Palme.


----------



## Lábaro (14 May 2022)

SverigeDemokraterna (Partido patriota sueco)

2010 : 300.000 votos

2014 : 800.000 " "

2018 : 1.200.000 " "

2022 : ? ? ?

Vayan cerrando el hilo...y las bocazas de los muy y mucho patriotas que se ríen de los "blandos" suecos...y no ven la enorme viga en el ojo propio (Una España igual de invadida y con una escisión pepera como opcion "patriota"...)


----------



## CoviChan (14 May 2022)

Shudra dijo:


> ¿Y ahora qué hacen con la mierda que tienen dentro ya?



Es más, ¿ Ahora que hacen con los hijos de esas "bellísimas y super guays" personas que han nacido en ese país y tienen la nacionalidad pero cero de tu cultura y respeto?

Yo te lo diré, dejarles ganar las elecciones porque ya son mayoría respecto a tu población autóctona ( menores de 20 años) y ver cómo destruyen todo un continente bajo la ley islamica, que tan buena y tan buenos países genera


----------



## Capote (14 May 2022)

Últimamente los nórdicos se han envalentonado reviviendo glorias pasadas (ciertas o inventadas) con series de vikingos, quizás se les revivió un poco el autoestima.


----------



## AEM (14 May 2022)

no se podia de saber!
progres hdlgpta


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 May 2022)

Un moromierda con paguita no lo echas ni con agua hirviendo


----------



## jotace (14 May 2022)

Como hemos dicho muchas veces aquí, delincuencia subvencionada, mantenida y patrocinada con los impuestos de las víctimas, de todos.

Como las bandas "juveniles" (por latinas), las células islamistas y los menas en suelo patrio.


----------



## FOYETE (14 May 2022)

Juan Frioman Frizelme dijo:


> En 1 día pueden expulsar a todo los moros, no como el españolito que tardo 800 años en expulsarlos



El único país en la historia que expulsó al invasor después de tanto tiempo.


----------



## ANS² (14 May 2022)




----------



## Alatristeando (14 May 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Un moromierda con paguita no lo echas ni con agua hirviendo



Efectivamente. Hay que cortar las paguitas y que delinquir no les salga rentable


----------



## PLS--palasaca (14 May 2022)

Mientras occidente siga confundiendo multiracialidad con multiculturalidad el problema seguirá creciendo y sin solución.


----------



## Juanchufri (14 May 2022)

Aquí funcionaría lo que hacen mis amigos narigudos:

Tolerancia cero. 

Delincuente condenado, expulsado del país y toda su familia expulsada. La casa destruida, venga, mejor reasignada.
Pena de muerte para delitos de sangre


----------



## Alcazar (14 May 2022)

Los comentarios son lo mejor, colombianos diciendo que han estado en Estocolmo y han sentido miedo del ambiente y de las pintas que veían por las calles


----------



## ransomraff (14 May 2022)

La inmigración siempre se produce de un pais donde se vive relativamente mal a otro donde se cree que se va a vivir relativamente mejor.

Para que alguien se marche solo es necesario que crea que donde está vive relativamente mal y es mejor marcharse. Cuanto peor sienta que vive más rápido se marchará. Un ejemplo extremo es ucrania, en dos meses 6 millones se ha marchado pese a que no dejan irse a los hombres.
Aplica tanto a inmigrantes, hijos de inmigrantes y autoctonos.

Por tanto la pregunta es:
*¿¿que medidas harían pensar a los invasores que deben marcharse más pronto que tarde??*


----------



## Otto_69 (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Creo que el problema lo tenemos todos los países que hemos aceptado inmigración mierda, qué esta gente acaba en la cárcel y hay que mantenerles.
> 
> Yo soy de tirarlos en una isla y que se mueran de hambre, pero los putos derechos humanos nos lo impiden. :- /



Pues no te creas, en Dinamarca se les ha ocurrido una idea...









Dinamarca enviará a los migrantes indeseados a una isla (Published 2018)


El gobierno danés anunció que habilitará instalaciones en la isla Lindholm, a unos 3 kilómetros de la costa más cercana y sin un servicio frecuente de ferri, para albergar hasta cien personas extranjeras condenadas por algún delito o a quienes se les ha negado asilo y no pueden regresar a su...




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Ai1b2 (14 May 2022)

Que raro que las ayudas para que la gente no necesite integrarse en la sociedad provoque que los inmigrantes no se integren.

No se podía saber.

Que será lo próximo, saber que los beneficios a mujeres maltradas aumenta las denuncias falsas o que el ingreso mínimo vital crea economía sumergida o que el aumento cotización de los autónomos aumenta el precio de servicios que presentan al resto sociedad.


----------



## locodelacolina (14 May 2022)

Demasiado tarde, han frenado después de la curva y se han caído por el barranco.


----------



## Bernaldo (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Pues creo que los suecos después de enriquecerse multiculturalmente han dicho, moros no.



patético el tipo de las palmeritas, clásico discursito de culpar todo a las políticas económicas de la adminsitración

a ver, pánfilo, si la causa principal fuesen las políticas de gasto social... antes de la oleada de inmigrantes ya existiría el problema de bandas entre población autóctona

y, de forma inversa, viene a decirnos que si se hubiera eliminado el gasto social, la misma gente que hoy forma bandas serían modélicos ciudadanos suecos

esta gente pretenden seguir tomando el pelo al personal, da igual liberales que socialdemócratas, que son dos ramas de la misma hidra


----------



## ENRABATOR (14 May 2022)

La menestra feminista sueca solo esta pidiendo mas pasta y autoculpandose, los unicos inmigrantes que no quieren son los ucranianos. Ah, cristianos sirios tampoco cogieron muchos


----------



## siroco (14 May 2022)

Pero si esto no es nada, lo divertido va a empezar cuando a base de empujar carros sean mayoría en algunas regiones y provincias y quieran imponer sus leyes y costumbres.

Va a ser muuuuy superdiver


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (14 May 2022)

para saber que la mierda no sienta bien algunos no se conforman con olerla sino que se empeñan en degustarla y luego vienen los lamentos.


----------



## FatalFary (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Pues creo que los suecos después de enriquecerse multiculturalmente han dicho, moros no.



Corrección: han dicho más moros no, pero hay que darles más paguitas a los que hay, que parece que no tienen suficiente y se cabrean.


----------



## sasuke (14 May 2022)

Y ahora como van a pagar las pensiones??


----------



## vinavil (14 May 2022)

Redwall dijo:


> Este idiota habla de inmigrantes en Suecia e inmigrantes en Canadá ,pero no tiene cojones a decier que tipo de inmigrantes ,como si fuesen todos iguales.





Yo he llegado hasta lo de los delitos de odio. Hasta ahí solo he visto a un hombre de aspecto nórdico al que supongo le están poniendo unas esposas en el suelo mientras habla del crimen en Suecia y otro blanquito intentando dar una patada en el culo a una lesbiana asiática en la parada del bus.

Que le den mucho por el culo al cefalópodo con camisa hawaiana del vídeo.


----------



## Espeluznao (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Creo que el problema lo tenemos todos los países que hemos aceptado inmigración mierda, qué esta gente acaba en la cárcel y hay que mantenerles.



Hay que volver a poner de moda el Gulag. Al menos allí todos se ganaban el pan doblando el lomo.

Esto de que 10.000 personas salten la valla en Ceuta y tengamos que mantenerlos a la sopa boba no tiene ni pies ni cabeza. Que los devuelvan por donde han venido, y después de arrearles unos cuantos palos para que se den prisa en largarse.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (14 May 2022)




----------



## olalai (14 May 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> En España urge echar a Sánchez y poner un gobierno que mire por el futuro de los españoles. Tal vez hasta Vox podría valer.
> 
> En los próximos meses, con la gran crisis que se nos viene encima tenemos una oportunidad de oro para sacar de España toda esa inmigracion que no aporta nada y nunca se ha sentido integrada.
> Si la respuesta del gobierno a la subida de tipos y a la gran crisis de deuda pública que se va a generar fuese un enorme recorte de los gastos del estado, eliminando todas las paguitas, ayudas y subvenciones, una gran parte de esta gente acabaría marchando a Francia o Alemania. Bastaría con que se hiciese aquí unos meses antes que en el resto de Europa.



Son capaces de quitar o recortar en todo menos en las ayudas de estos tipos que nada aportan...


----------



## olalai (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Pues creo que los suecos después de enriquecerse multiculturalmente han dicho, moros no.



TOO LATE


----------



## pepeleches (14 May 2022)

El problema es el mensaje. Y el puto relato que acompaña a todo. 

La inmigración es un fenómeno natural, y hasta cierto punto bastante imparable. Eso lo tendrían que asumir quienes piensan que uno puede estar en lo alto del castillo con puentes levadizos, pero es que es inevitable que suceda. 

Ahora bien, si el país tiene un comportamiento serio y una imagen seria, el inmigrante que lleva sabe a dónde va. Porque los inmigrantes obviamente estudian donde van a ir antes de moverse, por mucho que vengan de un país muy pobre. 

Si en Europa en vez de volvernos imbéciles hubiéramos dado el mensaje lógico, las cosas hubieran sido de otra forma. Oye, las reglas nuestras son intocables. Cero delitos. Y te integras, y aprendes el idioma. Y a trabajar. Ya la primera que montes la más mínima te largas y no vuelves. 

Lo que implica la lógica. Porque nadie (o al menos muy pocos...) son tan xenófobos o racistas como para no admitir a un tío que, viniendo del país que venga, cumpla la ley, se integre, aprenda el idioma y sea currante. 

Pero no, lo hemos hecho fatal por culpa de la puñetera ideología. Al inmigrante se le han abierto las puertas de par en par y se le ha dejado pasar sin exigirle nada. Tu cultura es maravillosa, aceptemos el multiculturalismo. Eso del idioma tampoco es tan importante. Y por unos pequeños delitos tampoco vamos a hacer nada pobrecillos. 

Ese es el cuento que se le transmite. Y lo peor, se les da un mensaje claro de que en el momento que pongan los pies en tu país, alguien se va a encargar de ellos. Alimentarlos, paguitas pa ir tirando, ropa. 

Los países se hacen grandes cuando la gente que quiere pelear por mejorar emigran allí. Solo hace falta ver cómo les fue a los USA, país de inmigración por excelencia. 

Pero te tienes que asegurar que son gente que quiere esa oportunidad. Nosotros lo hacemos al revés....y así nos va.


----------



## Chocochomocho (14 May 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> El problema es el mensaje. Y el puto relato que acompaña a todo.
> 
> La inmigración es un fenómeno natural, y hasta cierto punto bastante imparable. Eso lo tendrían que asumir quienes piensan que uno puede estar en lo alto del castillo con puentes levadizos, pero es que es inevitable que suceda.
> 
> ...



Que pereza dais dios mío... Me iba a poner a desarrollar un tochaco sobre sociobiología y por qué la única inmigración exitosa es la homogénea o pequeña heterogénea muy esparcida en la sociedad pero es que desisto con vosotros. Que ni los moros se aguantan en su puto país, deja de excusarlos ya ostia. No se toleran ni en sus distintas ramas religiosas se van a llevar con un cristiano/ateo blanco... Sí. Mañana en la serie de Disney lo harán.


----------



## keadlash (14 May 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Que pereza dais dios mío... Me iba a poner a desarrollar un tochaco sobre sociobiología y por qué la única inmigración exitosa es la homogénea o pequeña heterogénea muy esparcida en la sociedad pero es que desisto con vosotros. Que ni los moros se aguantan en su puto país, deja de excusarlos ya ostia. No se toleran ni en sus distintas ramas religiosas se van a llevar con un cristiano/ateo blanco... Sí. Mañana en la serie de Disney lo harán.



Si haces ese post yo al menos lo voy a leer. Siempre interesado en el origen del problema. :- )


----------



## Furymundo (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Creo que el problema lo tenemos todos los países que hemos aceptado inmigración mierda, qué esta gente acaba en la cárcel y hay que mantenerles.
> 
> Yo soy de tirarlos en una isla y que se mueran de hambre, pero los putos derechos humanos nos lo impiden. :- /



yo soy de fusilarlos. 
 
creo que es barato


----------



## orcblin (14 May 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Creo que el problema lo tenemos todos los países que hemos aceptado inmigración mierda, qué esta gente acaba en la cárcel y hay que mantenerles.
> 
> Yo soy de tirarlos en una isla y que se mueran de hambre, pero los putos derechos humanos nos lo impiden. :- /



hombre, se puede llegar un acuerdo con un pais centroaficrano y con brasil que los delincuentes pasen la condena cerca de sus países natales.

seguramente nos saldría mucho más barato que mantenerlos en nuestras cárceles.


----------



## Furymundo (14 May 2022)

pepeleches dijo:


> El problema es el mensaje. Y el puto relato que acompaña a todo.
> 
> La inmigración es un fenómeno natural, y hasta cierto punto bastante imparable. Eso lo tendrían que asumir quienes piensan que uno puede estar en lo alto del castillo con puentes levadizos, pero es que es inevitable que suceda.



es tan natural como volarle la cabeza a alguien que quiera entrar en tu casa sin tu consentimiento
ningun ser humano es imparable

la inmigracion puede ser una estrategia de un pais para conquistar al otro.


----------



## César92 (14 May 2022)

La iglesia debería haber mantenido ese carácter belicista, se hubiera frenado al Islam más allá de las fronteras europeas.


----------



## pepeleches (15 May 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Que pereza dais dios mío... Me iba a poner a desarrollar un tochaco sobre sociobiología y por qué la única inmigración exitosa es la homogénea o pequeña heterogénea muy esparcida en la sociedad pero es que desisto con vosotros. Que ni los moros se aguantan en su puto país, deja de excusarlos ya ostia. No se toleran ni en sus distintas ramas religiosas se van a llevar con un cristiano/ateo blanco... Sí. Mañana en la serie de Disney lo harán.



No sé como has interpretado lo que he dicho, pero me parece que bastante mal. 

Precisamente el concepto de esparcimiento (=inmigración 'individual') es clave. Que la inmigración sea individual, para que exista capacidad de integración. Y que esté hasta 'predeterminado' lo que significa integrarse a todos los niveles. 

Cuando se permiten oleadas sin control, se juntan en centros, terminan viviendo en los mismos barrios, se crean guettos y pasa justamente lo contrario a lo deseable. Lo que ha pasado en Francia, en Suecia...y en España en menor medida. Pero porque llevamos menos años. Porque no han renunciado a aquellos aspectos de su cultura incompatibles con la sociedad a la que van. Y se convierten en foco de presión para los políticos que solo los usan para hacer demagogia y servir a sus interese. 

Y ojo que uno de los grandes problemas es que muchas veces se ha regalado la nacionalidad. Y a esos ya no se les puede echar; en el momento que legalizas a gente no integrada, estás clavando tu propia tumba: estás consolidando que siga pasando.


----------



## t_chip (15 May 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Parece usted una bellísima persona.



La gente como tú sois el problema.

La ideología y "la moral" se la aplica uno a su mismo. Tu puedes meter a 5 moros en tu casa, y así estarás poniendo tu dinero dónde está tu boca, mientras no hagas eso solo estaras dando brindis al sol.

!Y ojo, en ningún momento se te ocurra pensar que en el hipotético y poco probable caso de que lo hicieras, eso te daría ni la menor fuerza moral o cualquier otra condición para empujarnos a ello a los que no queremos ni rozarnos con esas bestias!

Vive según tus palabras, que yo viviré según las mías. Y las mías son !ni un solo musulmán más en Europa, y los que hay, al mínimo canteo, de vuelta a su pueblo de una patada en el culo!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (15 May 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> No se podía saber.
> .......
> Ya no es Suecia, es Sucia.



LO PROMETIDO ES DUDA.


----------



## FuckCommunism (15 May 2022)

siroco dijo:


> Pero si esto no es nada, lo divertido va a empezar cuando a base de empujar carros sean mayoría en algunas regiones y provincias y quieran imponer sus leyes y costumbres.
> 
> Va a ser muuuuy superdiver



La novela "Sumisión" de Houllebecq trata de ello. De que al final los moros sacan partido propio y tienen muchísimos votos, claro, toda la morisma dentro va a votar a un hermano musulmán... Y al final todo se reduce a una segunda vuelta entre el Frente Nacional y el Partido Moro... y por supuesto los socialistas pidiendo el voto al partido moro, primero porque "hay que parag a la ultradegecha, sacre bleu!" y segundo porque el partido socialista ya había arreglado carguitos a cambido de su apoyo.


----------



## Vitaly (29 May 2022)

*Suecia reconoce por primera vez que el multiculturalismo ha fracasado tras arder por los cuatro costados en disturbios y pone la agenda 2030 globalista en serio peligro*

*El multiculturalismo ha fracasado en Suecia debido a la incapacidad de la nación para integrar adecuadamente a un gran número de inmigrantes, según la primera ministra sueca de izquierda, Magdalena Andersson , quien ha admitido que la » inmigración intensa» ha llevado a la creación de sociedades paralelas y violencia de pandillas.*

*https://invierte.biz/suecia-reconoce-por-primera-vez-que-el-multiculturalismo-ha-fracasado-tras-arder-por-los-cuatro-costados-en-disturbios-y-pone-la-agenda-2030-globalista-en-serio-peligro/*


----------



## Barruno (31 May 2022)

Han avanzado ya demasiado en el no retorno.
Ya ni si quiera tienen militares para sacarlos a todos de allí meterles en un barco y lanzarlos al mar.
Y yo que me alegro.
Espero que la morisma se haga pronto con el pais, y que nosotros despertemos de esta mala pesadilla escarmentando en carne ajena.


----------



## todoayen (31 May 2022)

* multiculturalismo ha fracasado en Suecia debido a la incapacidad de la nación para integrar adecuadamente a un gran número de inmigrantes, según la primera ministra sueca de izquierda *

Pues entonces se lo merecen por progres. Son el equivalente a los pc zombies, humanos hackeados, listontos.


----------



## Vitaly (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Bernaldo (10 Jun 2022)

Al final los que decís ser contrarios a esto demostráis ser protomuladís

Hay que ser muy sinver para alegrarse así del mal ajeno





Barruno dijo:


> Han avanzado ya demasiado en el no retorno.
> Ya ni si quiera tienen militares para sacarlos a todos de allí meterles en un barco y lanzarlos al mar.
> Y yo que me alegro.
> Espero que la morisma se haga pronto con el pais, y que nosotros despertemos de esta mala pesadilla escarmentando en carne ajena.


----------



## todoayen (10 Jun 2022)

Lo gracioso es que piensan que son ellos los que no han sabido integrarlos.
Se pensaban que manteniéndolos se iban a convertir en occidentales porque si?


----------



## Funcional (17 Jun 2022)

No hay que perder la esperanza. Aquí tuvimos moros por ochocientos años y al final se consiguió echarlos a todos. Sólo hace falta mano dura y la ayuda del Altísimo.


----------



## Decipher (17 Jun 2022)

Que asco da VisualPolitik mierda de adoctrinamiento progre, si hasta ellos reculan en esto así tiene que estar la cosa.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (17 Jun 2022)

Vitaly dijo:


> *Suecia reconoce por primera vez que el multiculturalismo ha fracasado tras arder por los cuatro costados en disturbios y pone la agenda 2030 globalista en serio peligro*
> 
> *El multiculturalismo ha fracasado en Suecia debido a la incapacidad de la nación para integrar adecuadamente a un gran número de inmigrantes, según la primera ministra sueca de izquierda, Magdalena Andersson , quien ha admitido que la » inmigración intensa» ha llevado a la creación de sociedades paralelas y violencia de pandillas.*
> 
> *https://invierte.biz/suecia-reconoce-por-primera-vez-que-el-multiculturalismo-ha-fracasado-tras-arder-por-los-cuatro-costados-en-disturbios-y-pone-la-agenda-2030-globalista-en-serio-peligro/*



A disfrutar de lo multiculturalizado.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (17 Jun 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> No hay que perder la esperanza. Aquí tuvimos moros por ochocientos años y al final se consiguió echarlos a todos. Sólo hace falta mano dura y la ayuda del Altísimo.



Llegado el momento, no se puede aguantar más y se estalla.


----------



## Vitaly (17 Jun 2022)

En UK









Vitali on Gab: 'UK. Se comenta sólo.'


Vitali on Gab: 'UK. Se comenta sólo.'




gab.com


----------



## Vitaly (18 Jun 2022)

Uk









Vitali on Gab: 'UK, policía humillado por grupo de nuevos británi…'


Vitali on Gab: 'UK, policía humillado por grupo de nuevos británicos'




gab.com


----------



## Vitaly (18 Jun 2022)

Suecia









Vitali on Gab: 'SUECIA, esta gente no puede seguir viviendo en Su…'


Vitali on Gab: 'SUECIA, esta gente no puede seguir viviendo en Suecia. Se acaba el tiempo de filosofar'




gab.com


----------



## AEM (18 Jun 2022)

y quién ha tenido la culpa de esto?
alguien va a tomar responsabilidades?... deberían colgar a los putos progres


----------



## Eremita (18 Jun 2022)

Pero vamos, los propios chupamoros reconocen su culpa:
*El multiculturalismo ha fracasado en Suecia debido a la incapacidad de la nación para integrar adecuadamente a un gran número de inmigrantes...*

Anda y que les den por culo. Que instauren su califato y sirva de ejemplo a los restos de Eurabia.


----------



## rondo (18 Jun 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Creo que el problema lo tenemos todos los países que hemos aceptado inmigración mierda, qué esta gente acaba en la cárcel y hay que mantenerles.
> 
> Yo soy de tirarlos en una isla y que se mueran de hambre, pero los putos derechos humanos nos lo impiden. :- /



Deshechos humanos


----------



## todoayen (18 Jun 2022)

El GOWOKELIPSIS a shegado, pibes!


----------



## Visilleras (18 Jun 2022)

Tarde


----------



## chortinator (18 Jun 2022)

keadlash dijo:


> Creo que el problema lo tenemos todos los países que hemos aceptado inmigración mierda, qué esta gente acaba en la cárcel y hay que mantenerles.
> 
> Yo soy de tirarlos en una isla y que se mueran de hambre, pero los putos derechos humanos nos lo impiden. :- /




Los derechos humanos estan sobrevalorados.

Yo los meteria a todos en un islote, y que se matasen entre ellos para sobrevivir


----------



## chortinator (18 Jun 2022)

Por cierto me nutre, ojala a los suecos les vaya peor todavia, es lo que se merecen.


----------



## Vitaly (18 Jun 2022)

FRANCIA









Vitali on Gab: 'FRANCIA, jóvenes diversos atacan a blancos en min…'


Vitali on Gab: 'FRANCIA, jóvenes diversos atacan a blancos en minoría.'




gab.com


----------



## TALEBIANO (18 Jun 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Que podria salir mal verdad? como se podia ver, imaginaros lo bien que vivirian la mayoria, lo mucho que estaban desconectados de la chusma, creo que fueron unos ingenuos, y ahora lo estan pagando y lo que les queda.
> 
> Ahora como pueden arreglar el destorozo que han echo, por que no los van a meter en trenes y llevarlos a la incineradora verdad? pues creo que la unica solucion es empezar es primero suprimiendo todo tipo de ayudas del estado, cualquier tipo de comodidad o prestacion medica o social extra, y empezar a pagar billetes gratis de retorno.



Aquí no vivimos tan bien y estamos haciendo lo mismo.

Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Jun 2022)

mejor que te maten siendo tolerantísimo que seguir viviendo siendo un intolerante


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Jun 2022)

Un poco tarde creo.. todos los moronegros tienen ya pasaporte, ergo mision cumplida. Ya no hay vuelta atras, salvo con un gobierno patriota de verdad


----------



## todoayen (18 Jun 2022)

Suecos no he conocido pero si conocí a una noruega y estaba sonada.


----------



## Vitaly (22 Jun 2022)

SUECIA









Vitali on Gab: 'SUECIA. Hassan y sus amigos, le explican a este j…'


Vitali on Gab: 'SUECIA. Hassan y sus amigos, le explican a este joven sueco, en que consisten los privilegios supremacistas blancos'




gab.com


----------



## Vitaly (22 Jun 2022)

FRANCIA









Vitali on Gab: 'FRANCIA, jóvenes diversos atacan a blancos en min…'


Vitali on Gab: 'FRANCIA, jóvenes diversos atacan a blancos en minoría.'




gab.com


----------



## Eremita (22 Jun 2022)

Me alegro mucho de que la voluntad ultraprogre de los suecos, haya sido respetada. Ahora a descansar, que el trabajo ya está hecho.


----------



## Vitaly (23 Jun 2022)

ALEMANIA









Vitali on Gab: 'ALEMANIA, Pagapensiones agradeciendo a este joven…'


Vitali on Gab: 'ALEMANIA, Pagapensiones agradeciendo a este joven alemán su hospitalidad'




gab.com


----------



## Vitaly (23 Jun 2022)

UK









Vitali on Gab: 'UK, cuando las ciudades se vuelvan demasiado viol…'


Vitali on Gab: 'UK, cuando las ciudades se vuelvan demasiado violentas, múdate a los suburbios y tendrás una vida más tranquila... dicen.'




gab.com


----------



## Vitaly (24 Jun 2022)

FRANCIA


----------



## Vitaly (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2022)

Claaaaro. Se lo tragaban todo en su país antes de que les pusiéramos la alfombra roja, se van a ir de aquí......hasta estando aquí en la miseria es peor estar en África.


----------



## Ultramontano (1 Jul 2022)

Si eso es precisamente lo que digo. Lo que pasa es pasa es habría que oficializar que estamos muertos antes de que lo hagan los demás para que durante ese tiempo las garrapatas salten. 

A ver si crees que la crisis no se va a notar en el resto de países. 
Si nuestro poder adquisitivo pasa a ser la cuarta parte, aqui significa que tendremos que deslomarnos para vivir en un piso sin calefacción y comer carne una vez a la semana, como en los años 40-50. 
En Marruecos significa que no les dará ni para alimentarse a base de trigo y eso significa que habrá violencia, o bien en forma de revueltas o guerra con el exterior. Los candidatos son Argelia y España.


----------



## Vitaly (4 Jul 2022)

FRANCIA


----------



## Popuespe (4 Jul 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Que listos son los suecos, un poco más y salen Einsteins en cada casa.



Sí, sí... llevan unos años ya siendo muy listos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Jul 2022)

los suecos son los primos tontos de los rusos


----------



## Lábaro (4 Jul 2022)

Los niños rata voxemitas echando pestes de un país europeo que ha reaccionado notablemente contra la invasión (En menos de una década ya han colocado a un partido patriota como 2 fuerza politica)

Mientras tanto,en España tenemos una invasión similar o peor,con el agravante de que ya se sabía lo que pasaba en Francia o Suecia y aún así,Aznar (El mesías voxemita) inició la invasión masiva para contentar a la patronal y su falta de mano de obra (barata)

La viga gigante en el ojo del c...voxemita,cada vez que muchos de sus cazurros analfabetos abren la boca...


----------



## jolu (4 Jul 2022)

No hace falta expulsarlos.
Si cortas las paguitas, quitas las ayudas tipo becas, viviendas a cualquier familia que tenga un componente que cometa un delito, y cuelgas huesos de pata de jamón en lugares estrategicos, se iran sólos sin tener que echarlos.

Vendrán a España.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Jul 2022)

Antonio les abre las puertas de España


----------



## Vitaly (31 Jul 2022)

UK


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (31 Jul 2022)

Demasiado tarde, ahora a joderse por progres hijos de la gran puta


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y "pelín" cabezón, no???
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1057484
> 
> ...


----------



## zapatitos (31 Jul 2022)

Ultramontano dijo:


> En España urge echar a Sánchez y poner un gobierno que mire por el futuro de los españoles. Tal vez hasta Vox podría valer.


----------



## HaSTaTvS (31 Jul 2022)

A buenas horas mangas verdes.


----------



## eL PERRO (31 Jul 2022)

Vitaly dijo:


> FRANCIA



Es muy gracioso que alguien que elije a negros zumbones del congo como sus representantes legales, lloriquee luego porque su pais es un negrizal


----------

